
Apple, in Sign of Health Ambitions, Adds Medical Records Feature for iPhone - alwillis
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/24/technology/Apple-iPhone-medical-records.html
======
davisr
I think this touches upon one of the most important things Apple has done for
its users: a convenient way to encrypt things. In every iPhone shipped today
is a key and hardware to perform en/decryption. It's the dream that was never
consumer-viable with smart cards. Shipping medical records to users is only
one application.

~~~
mankash666
Hold that P.R. there. Apple will sell your data out when compelled [1]. This
is NOT a technology problem, it's a policy issue. And Apple isn't immune to
governments & greed.

[1]: [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/opinion/apple-china-
data....](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/opinion/apple-china-data.html)

~~~
abalone
Totally false. It is a technology problem. Apple is at the forefront of
engineering technical ways to make it impossible for them to decipher your
data.

Specifically HealthKit data "is stored in Data Protection class Complete
Protection, which means it is accessible only after a user enters their
passcode or uses Touch ID or Face ID to unlock the device." Furthermore, "When
configured for iCloud storage, Health data is synced between devices and
secured by encryption that protects the data both in transit and at rest.
Health data is only included in encrypted iTunes Backups. It is not included
in either unencrypted iTunes backups or iCloud Backup."[1]

You also provide zero evidence that "Apple will sell your data" even if they
could get it. Nothing in that citation about using China-based servers
supports it.

[1]
[https://www.apple.com/business/docs/iOS_Security_Guide.pdf](https://www.apple.com/business/docs/iOS_Security_Guide.pdf)

~~~
hvidgaard
I'm playing devils advocate now. It may be securely stored today, but we
cannot audit the system, and we cannot audit the updates to the system. If
Apple wanted they could change this overnight without telling anyone.

~~~
nojvek
That’s a very fair argument for what is considered a blackbox.

However i’m pretty sure my data stored by doctors and hospitals is less secure
than my pictures in my iPhone.

------
lliw
Two particularly exciting aspects of this announcement:

(1) Hospitals include more than one EHR vendor (both Epic and Cerner), which
shows multi-vendor interoperability.

(2) Apple is using a leading healthcare standards organization (HL7)'s
clinical data specification (FHIR, or Fast Healthcare Interoperability
Resources), which is a huge win, and will hopefully increase adoption and
usage of this open standard by provider organizations.

~~~
lostlogin
HL7 is such a monstrosity. Once you have used it you are forever sadder and
that this became the default spec for everything in health is really
disappointing.

Edit: for the uninitiated. Excuse the readable line breaks, this isn’t defined
in the spec (or at least is done differently by all vendors). You won’t have
to suffer long though as you’ll go blind reading the ||| and ^^ when
debugging.

    
    
      MSH|^~\&|EPIC|EPICADT|SMS|SMSADT|199912271408|CHARRIS|ADT^A04|1817457|D|2.5|
      PID||0493575^^^2^ID 1|454721||DOE^JOHN^^^^|DOE^JOHN^^^^|19480203|M||B|254 MYSTREET AVE^^MYTOWN^OH^44123^USA||(216)123-4567|||M|NON|400003403~1129086|
      NK1||ROE^MARIE^^^^|SPO||(216)123-4567||EC|||||||||||||||||||||||||||
      PV1||O|168 ~219~C~PMA^^^^^^^^^||||277^ALLEN MYLASTNAME^BONNIE^^^^|||||||||| ||2688684|||||||||||||||||||||||||199912271408||||||002376853

~~~
lliw
To be clear, HL7 is a not-for-profit organization which has created several
sets of standards over its history (HL7-V1, V2, V3, etc)--those standards are
what you are referring to above.

FHIR, which is what Apple is using, is its own standard, (created/managed
through the HL7 organization) and is based on more modern representations of
data (JSON, etc). ([https://www.hl7.org/fhir/](https://www.hl7.org/fhir/))

~~~
libc
It is using JSON (or XML), but the underlying data model is largely carried
over from V3 (or more specifically, the RIM). The problem with HL7 isn't the
data format itself, but how information is encoded and the amount of variation
that exists. The parent comment was a little misleading in posting a V2
message since that isn't what Apple is using, but as someone who works with
HL7 on a regular basis V2 is actually more straightforward to work with a lot
of the time.

FHIR is definitely a step in the right direction but it is plagued with the
same issues as their other "standards" so I'm not holding my breath.

~~~
tantalor
Very confusing. You say it uses JSON/XML (for data encoding) and also the
"problem" is "how information is encoded". What is the encoding problem? And
how could JSON/XML be the problem? These are fairly simple encoding formats
and well understood.

Are you referring to the data _model_ as the problem? How exactly?

~~~
commandar
Not the poster you were replying to, but I do healthcare data integration for
my day job.

The problem is that HL7 is ostensibly a standardized interchange format, but
there's enough ambiguity in the spec that literally every vendor implements
things differently which leads to... my job existing.

Vendors implement the spec selectively. They may or may not support any given
message trigger. They may have a different idea of what exactly constitutes
something as basic as a patient account number and choose to send it in an
unexpected field. Or send a piece of data you weren't expecting at all there.
There may be a business case for capturing data that wasn't in the spec for a
version of HL7 being used -- email addresses are common one today -- that lead
to user-defined fields being added ad-hoc.

Honestly, working with HL7 v2 messages like posted above isn't really any
substantially harder than working with CSVs. The real headache comes from
actually integrating the underlying data.

~~~
lostlogin
Poster of the V2 message here. You describing the integration problem and that
is the exact problem faced. As far as I understand it, isn't integration
exactly what the format is for? It doesn’t do it well.

~~~
commandar
The standard will generally get you 80-90% of the way there.

There are a _lot_ of factors that go into _why_ the standard fails to be plug-
and-play. The fact that v2 is essentially a glorified, somewhat standardized
CSV instead of a prettier JSON has next to nothing to do with it.

troyastorino's sibling comment nails a lot of it. There's no standard model
for the underlying _data_ , which makes it incredibly difficult, if not
impossible, to have a standard transmission format for the data. Literally
every individual facility you'll look at is unique and will have their own
registration workflows, code sets, etc.

The old V2 spec isn't what I'd call _good_ , but it works. It's ugly to look
at, but it's not difficult to work with, either.

The problems you're addressing, however, are far more fundamental to the
industry itself and aren't going to be solved by an interchange format.

~~~
entee
Maybe so, but I would argue a lot of the key information isn't that different
for each type of medical event. (I'm leaving aside scheduling and insurance
claims for now because I'm less familiar with things there but there are still
probably some commonalities).

Each medical event should have:

\- Patient it relates to

\- Date it happened (possibly date it started and date it ended instead)

\- Who did/prescribed/ordered it

\- List of medical codes+coding system tuples that happened on that event

There's tons of other information of course, but these very basic things are
universal and should always be in the same place (I refer to FHIR in this
case, but format is somewhat irrelevant if the API is good). I understand
they're not for historic reasons, and that some might complain because it
doesn't exactly fit how they think about things, but a consistent API provides
more value and I think will lead to better process down the line.

HL7 is moving along with FHIR, and I think it's a good start, I look forward
to where it ends up.

~~~
commandar
>Maybe so, but I would argue a lot of the key information isn't that different
for each type of medical event.

Well, I mean, that's pretty much the entire basis of the HL7 segment paradigm.

>\- Patient it relates to

This is a much, much, _much_ harder problem than you'd think.

Patients are going to have multiple identifiers attached to them and resolving
them cleanly is literally an industry of its own within healthcare.

And that's precisely why it's a common problem during integrations - _which_
identifier gets used how is generally a workflow and design decision made for
a specific site-level implementation.

>\- Date it happened (possibly date it started and date it ended instead)

>\- Who did/prescribed/ordered it

These usually aren't sticking points for integration because they're the easy
ones to get people to agree on.

>\- List of medical codes+coding system tuples that happened on that event

These aren't really standardized at the industry level beyond ICD-10 diagnosis
codes. Things like insurance provider codes, procedure codes, order codes, etc
are individual to sites; even things like ethnicity and gender codes are
variable by location.

I don't want it to sound like I'm down on FHIR or that I think HL7v2 is the
greatest thing since sliced bread because I don't think either is the case.

The point I'm getting at is that there are huge problems with healthcare data
interchange that just plain aren't going to be solved by a better interchange
format.

------
minimaxir
Given the centralization of the data in the Health app, I would like to see
Apple make it easier to _get Health data out_ of the iPhone for personal
analysis.

The Export feature in the Health app currently exports _all_ data as a large
_XML blob_ , which is not easy to load up into a spreadsheet. (for reference,
I wrote a script to extract heart rate data from the XML and get it into a
CSV: [https://github.com/minimaxir/get-heart-rate-
csv](https://github.com/minimaxir/get-heart-rate-csv))

The workaround is to use a 3rd party app, which complicates privacy.

~~~
killerdhmo
Would you have to do something similar to aggregate all my steps for the year
(or miles running) for example?

~~~
minimaxir
For my quick example, you'd have to change the key in the regex appropriately,
and there may be other various metadata involved that has to be handled (i.e.
whether the steps are from running or from walking). Again, there are 3rd
party tools, but I do not want to use them.

The actual data filtering/aggregation/visualization is a different story, and
beyond the scope of getting the data. (here's why I was getting the heart rate
data in the first place:
[https://twitter.com/minimaxir/status/949306256874913792](https://twitter.com/minimaxir/status/949306256874913792))

~~~
mercutio2
Why are you using regular expressions to parse XML? Python has excellent XML
libraries.

~~~
minimaxir
Because reading line-by-line is better than loading-and-parsing a _1 GB_ (in
my case) XML file.

~~~
icebraining
Iterative parsing is your friend: [http://boscoh.com/programming/reading-xml-
serially.html](http://boscoh.com/programming/reading-xml-serially.html)

There used to be a big argument between DOM and SAX parsers, but
iterative/streaming parsers nowadays offer a pretty good compromise.

~~~
mercutio2
That link has some bizarre misconceptions about namespaces (just define the
namespace URLs you’re interested in as constants, don’t depend on the
particular short name/URL map you expect, as that guy does).

It also looks like it predates cElementTree, which has an identical API but is
vastly faster.

But anyway, yes, iterparse will be much more reliable/flexible than a regular
expression search of non-canonical XML data, and will likely be faster, too.

------
rambossa
This is essentially what all "blockchain for healthcare" idealists are trying
to advocate/accomplish. With buzzwords like "security" & "interoperability"
... Apple is really pushing for both here (though it would be centralized).

I think the absolute key is to win the users first, and force the industry to
adopt a strategy that is best for users vs what is best for
Hostpitals/EHRs/Health-Networks.

Interoperability is a beast of a problem to solve for healthcare, and it'll be
interesting to see how far Apple is willing to push or disrupt (i.e.
standardizing & forcing the adoption of their chosen data formats &
integration)

\-------

shameless plug about healthcare & blockchain:

[https://hackernoon.com/developing-blockchain-for-
healthcare-...](https://hackernoon.com/developing-blockchain-for-healthcare-
primer-d23004de7aed)

~~~
saosebastiao
I really do not know why a blockchain is necessary. If people have ownership
over their own data, all that is really needed is a place to store it and some
kind OAuth scheme to access and manage it. I mean, sure, smart contracts on a
blockchain could do that, but so could hundreds of other architectures.

~~~
JAFTEM
It's not a matter of what's possible but rather a matter of who has control
and access to that data. Do you want a decentralized platform or Apple to
protect your records. Fwiw I'm not advocating one way or the other.

------
sjroot
Apple Health already had the ability to view medical record documents, using
the CDA standard. I think this is a huge step in the right direction for the
Health app.

Here's a question for HN people: what do you use to manage your medical
records on Android?

~~~
hpaavola
Why any individual should manage their medical records?

~~~
lostlogin
Move countries and watch what happens if you don’t take charge.

My grandparents did and 3 years later it still hasn’t come straight.

~~~
gumby
Much confusion ensued when my pregnant wife and I arrived in the US. I
translated the medical records and gave them to the obstetrician. She was
quite worried and sure that I had left something out -- there were all these
tests that are routine in France but in the US are only done when something
goes wrong. Needless to say nothing _was_ wrong.

------
hitgeek
Microsoft and Google both failed with forays into medical records, so I'm
skeptical apple will see much success.

Most people do not want to manage their own health records, or only become
interested for short periods of time after illness.

For those who do want this service, I'm hopeful Apple will improve user
experience such that its easy but provides value.

EHR vendors do not make data sharing easy so having an even larger player in
the space, pushing innovation, is welcomed.

~~~
robbiemitchell
> Most people do not want to manage their own health records

How do you know? This isn't a capability right now. I suspect that once people
have their record and can plug it in wherever they want, they'll like having
it.

~~~
hitgeek
I was previously the administrator of a "patient portal" that was connected to
our health record system.

we had a hard time getting people interested in using it and signing up. and
those who did sign up rarely used it after the first few weeks.

when talking to people, the primary reason seemed to be that they wanted to
communicate with a person for most healthcare related needs b/c they had
questions or wanted clarification/re-enforcement. They used the online portal
so infrequently that they never felt confident they could quickly get what
they needed accomplished.

The notable exception is parents managing the records of their children, which
I don't think will be a feature of this v1 health records app.

its all about user experience though. i'm hopeful Apple can delivery something
that is better than what is available and has come before.

i'm worried b/c I don't see it as a v1 and done feature. It will take
consistent interaction and improvement as health record systems change and
capabilities increase. hopefully apple is committed to it.

------
pjungwir
It seems like Apple's interest in health data is an important part of their
unusual concern for user privacy. The less secure the phone, the more problems
they'll have with something like HIPAA.

~~~
craftyguy
Does HIPAA motivate hospitals to take security seriously? The recent outbreaks
in cryto-ransomware seem to suggest the answer is 'no.'

~~~
ef4
They take HIPAA seriously (because there are fines), but that is definitely
not the same thing as taking security seriously.

~~~
freehunter
That's a big thing that many don't seem to understand: there is a massive gulf
between _compliance_ and _security_.

------
thomasruns
This is great news if you or someone in your family has ever:

\- Moved and had to come up with child vaccination records from another state
(or multiple states) from 5+ years ago.

\- Seen doctors across multiple health organizations who all want to run the
same tests, or fill out a records request form that gets faxed and delays
treatment by another month.

\- Applied for disability or anything else that requires medical records and
had to fax 10 different records request forms, wait a month or more, then pay
printing fees for each.

~~~
ams6110
How so? What organization demanding immunization records is going to accept a
screenshot from your phone?

~~~
prepend
I was really surprised by this. When I moved to the state I had to get
immunization records for my kid’s school. My pediatrician was able to pull up
some automatically, but it was missing some. She asked me about it, I told her
that the kid got the shots didn’t know the exact day. The doc added that to
the form that I gave to my school. I was shocked that there was no real data
checks.

What’s even crazier is that I once had to travel on official business to some
travel restricted regions that required a ton of vaccinations. My proof that
was checked by immigration in lots of 1st World and 3rd world countries? A
little yellow folded up piece of paper with checkboxes and initials from a
doctor.

------
jedberg
> said Jeff Williams, Apple’s chief operating officer.

On a side note, I think that's the first time I've ever seen a quote from
Apple's COO since Tim Cook left the job.

~~~
IBM
Jeff Williams has been the pointman on Health stuff at Apple for a while now
and he's definitely spoken on-the-record about it before [1].

[1] [https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/30/apple-ceo-jeff-williams-
talk...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/30/apple-ceo-jeff-williams-talks-to-
cnbc-complete-transcript.html)

~~~
sah2ed
The "ceo" typo in the "apple-ceo-jeff-williams" fragment from your URL
initially threw me off. For a moment I thought there had been a change of
guard at the CEO level.

------
prepend
This is great that data are encrypted and solely accessible by user and
sharing by user.

This does two things- puts patient in control of their health data as they are
the only only able to pull together medical data from all their sources (try
getting 5 hospitals to share data with each other) and it’s a sustainable
business model since the device manages storage/backup/whatever.

There have been personal health records for a decade (remember Google Health)
but they never made money and/or were oriented around research needs or
clinical needs; not patient needs. So they shriveled up a bit because they
lost money (eg, Google Health) or are hard to use (eg, HealthVault).

~~~
EamonnMR
I think the biggest adoption factor here might be a giant like apple forcing
smaller companies to take notice.

------
heavymark
Excited for this. Like most, my Health Care Provider already has an app, well
they use one of the standard ones that other providers use. It shows health
records and all, but in a rather ugly interface even though it doest now
support FaceID and some other latest tech.

Can't wait until that data will be in Apple Health which is more future proof
(in case you leave your current health provider) and a far better UI
experience.

------
wehadfun
I feel the correct solution to this problem is for legislation that forces
hospitals to quickly, easily, and cheaply share patient information. If you go
to one hospital and then go to another hospital up the street even though they
probably both use epic they have to fax or mail records. Not for technical
reasons but bureaucratic ones.

~~~
toomuchtodo
You would be correct. The fix is to have the Department of Health and Human
Services administer health records [1], and use Medicare funding as the stick
to require its use.

[1] This requires public policy implementation, US Digital Service/18F levels
of technical competency, along with ruthless transparency and governance.

~~~
ams6110
After the OPM debacle with security clearance records, I would not trust the
government to do this properly.

[https://www.cnn.com/2015/07/09/politics/office-of-
personnel-...](https://www.cnn.com/2015/07/09/politics/office-of-personnel-
management-data-breach-20-million/index.html)

~~~
toomuchtodo
But you would trust a single hospital (or hospital network) to run Epic
securely (and all that entails from a security and risk management
perspective)?

As someone affected by the OPM breach, I agree that it is bad. You can't paint
the entire government with a broad brush though.

~~~
ams6110
Absolutely not.

I'd like to opt out of all of it. But there's really no way.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Indeed. That is why there are no "best" solutions, only the least bad
solution.

------
m3kw9
Google shuttered their HealthVault service. Who in their right mind would let
google who openly sells and uses your data..

------
dawhizkid
The entity with the most complete information about you is not the doctor with
the EMR, it's the health insurance company that has every claim (i.e. drug
prescription, hospital admission, doctor visit, specialist visit across all
providers) with all your diagnosis/procedure codes on each claim.

------
jlarsson89
So basically what we've had[1] for ages in Sweden but an app shipping to one
platform and vendor?

[1]: [https://www.gemalto.com/govt/customer-cases/digital-
doctors](https://www.gemalto.com/govt/customer-cases/digital-doctors)

~~~
extrememacaroni
Well if Sweden doesn't want to bring it outside Sweden, someone else will,
right?

------
blackflame7000
After conquering the difficult feat of integrating LTE and GPS into the Apple
Watch 3, the question is what's next? I personally love the iwatch3 for its
ability to allow you to stay connected even when disconnected. (ie take a
business call in the middle of an outdoor jog without your phone)

Nevertheless, I'm still not sure if there's anything else they can do that
will be as groundbreaking as the watch3 is. Obviously, Apple feels there is a
lot of potential for the watch and health, however.

------
mc32
IIRC, hospitals have been looking for something akin to encrypted "digital
dogtags" which can be accessible by qualified medical personnel. Obviously a
tricky proposition to both keep data secure while also accessible to those to
whom this data should be accessible.

Perh their reputation for privacy combined with their market share can enable
a viable solution to this dilemma.

------
agumonkey
Watching the screenshot I felt happy to have a centralized way to track exams
instead of printed record scattered here and there.

~~~
hwang89
Agreed, I have no idea where my vaccine records are from 10+ years ago.

~~~
agumonkey
And often lots of time and energy is wasted (on patients and doctors) onto
restoring context. I can see that when they access your file on their
computer. 5 minutes of catching up, with potential errors or mistakes.

------
WhyNotHugo
The big issue with Apple Health is that you can't really back it up.

The only way to backup Health data is to do a full iPhone backup -- which
might include a bunch of garbage you don't want.

So if you want to move onto a new, clean phone, your Health data is tied to
all the other junk you might want to get rid of.

I really wish that backing up Health was really possible.

------
nabeards
If I can't add medical records manually myself, this is a useless feature. I'm
seldom in the same country for very long, so get medical records from a motley
collection of sources. I just want a single place to save all my records for
easy access wherever I go.

------
jrowley
I guess I just submitted this too early.

Dupe (which should be deleted I guess?):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16222839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16222839)

------
troyastorino
Hopefully Apple entering the space will move things forward in terms of
interoperability, but so far, this announcement doesn't really change the
status quo. It seems like it's is coming out of Apple's participation in the
Argonaut Project [1], which has been around for a few years and is (currently)
the strongest vehicle for push FHIR and SMART on FHIR, but hasn't really seen
wide participation.

They have 12 hospitals participating right now [2], which is in line with the
~10 systems that interoperability plays typically get on board. Apple has been
moving on health records for a while, with their acquisition of Gliimpse [3] a
couple years ago a clear indication, and I had hoped that Apple would have
been able to get more systems participating before they made an announcement.
12 systems is a far cry from the 5,500 hospitals [4] and 230,000 practices [5]
in the US.

In order to make medical records really useful for people, they needs to have
all of their records. That means records from whatever system they've been
seen at, and all of the information in those records. Every purely electronic
approach to aggregating records that I've seen doesn't get doctors notes,
procedure reports, pathology reports, radiology reports or medical imaging
(x-rays, MRIs, CTs, etc). Sadly, it looks like Apple's attempt also won't
address those issues.

Collecting medical records is an extremely hard problem. Technical integration
is not only expensive and annoying (see many other comments about the
shittiness of HL7, which FHIR is the latest, least-bad iteration of), but
health systems don't have strong incentives to push interoperability. Health
systems have way bigger IT problems facing them than aligning with
interoperability standards (e.g., update the failing, 10-year-old software in
the pediatric ICU), releasing records automatically could open them up to a
lot ill-defined of legal risk (is a health system liable for what happens to
information it releases to third parties?), and interoperability is kinda
against business incentives (more interoperability => easier to lose
patients). It doesn't look like Apple is taking a fundamentally different
approach than Google Health did to any of these incentive problems (if we
build, it they will come).

disclosure: I'm one of the founders of PicnicHealth (YC S14), and follow these
things pretty closely. If you want to chat about the space, feel free to email
me: troy{at}picnichealth{dot}com

[1]:
[http://argonautwiki.hl7.org/index.php?title=Main_Page](http://argonautwiki.hl7.org/index.php?title=Main_Page)

[2]: [https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/01/apple-announces-
effor...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/01/apple-announces-effortless-
solution-bringing-health-records-to-iPhone/)

[3]: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/22/apple-acquired-
gliimpse-a-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/22/apple-acquired-gliimpse-a-
personal-health-data-startup/)

[4]: [https://www.aha.org/statistics/fast-facts-us-
hospitals](https://www.aha.org/statistics/fast-facts-us-hospitals)

[5]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_medical_practice_in_the_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_medical_practice_in_the_United_States)

------
EamonnMR
I'd be elated to see healthcare companies forced to adopt this. Fax machines
and paper records are a hazard to patient health.

------
innagadadavida
Does making the hardware HIPPA compliant give any special protections agains
FBI requests unlock phone or other government regulations and requests?

May be I'm connecting too many dots but Apple might be killing two birds with
one stone here.

~~~
chimeracoder
> Does making the hardware HIPPA compliant give any special protections agains
> FBI requests unlock phone or other government regulations and requests?

Not in the least, and it's sort of a category error to say "make the hardware
HIPAA-compliant".

Apple doesn't really have to _do_ anything to make the hardware HIPAA-
compliant. In fact, pretty much any phone that's on the market today could be
used for accessing protected health information in full compliance with HIPAA.
What happens at the software level is more relevant.

------
throwawazqq
At some point we need to stop calling it a phone.

~~~
therealdrag0
I've always liked the sound of "mobile".

------
im3w1l
Tech companies are eating the world.

------
Sonnol53
We're already cyborgs

------
jacksmith21006
Apple who had root able to use on a Mac with just hitting enter a few times is
not very encouraging to protect my health data.

~~~
madeofpalk
On the other hand, Apple vs FBI has shown that this is something they do take
seriously.

------
rs86
this is going to fail because blockchains solve this much better.

~~~
prepend
This is the blockchain solution.

Just wait, my guess is that this is the beginning of all the blockchain nodes
with every phone serving it’s part to process transactions and store data.

It’s probably something like in addition to your own record, you’ll store 10
other patients in an encrypted manner. And 10 other phones will store yours.

------
mikeymop
I see this on Android 8.1 as well.

If on the lock screen tap emergency, double tap emergency. Below emergency
contacts there is medical information.

~~~
nkozyra
Is it imported via electronic health records, though, or just something you
enter in case somebody needs to access it?

